# LCD TV Hochkant Lagern?



## Viking30k (23. Februar 2016)

Hi also ich habe einen LCD TV der momentan übrig ist verkaufen lohnt sich nicht also möchte ich den gerne lagern jetzt habe ich nur einen Platz wo er nicht stören wird

Da passt er aber nur hochkant hin schadet das dem LCD TV?


----------



## seppel584 (23. Februar 2016)

Nein das macht dem LCD nichts aus. Nur  waagerechte Lagerung und Transport können zu Problemen führen.


----------

